# any more 2007 555 ultegra deals under 2K ?



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if this deal is still available online?>? I checked jensonusa but they are gone.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I still see them on the bay for <2k$. One of the good things about LOOK is that they will honor the warranty as long as the bike was purchased new. There is always some risk in pulling things out of the bay though.

I'm looking for a blue 2005 555 frame-set.


----------

